# Schecter blackjack sls vs schecter hellraiser



## csm84 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok. About two years ago i was on the look out for a schecter hellraiser. Så i ordered a guitar on ebay which i thought was schecter hellraiser but instead was a schecter hellraiser special. They are almost the same but the regular hellraiser is a slightly more upgraded.version. Better tunners and and push pull coil split. The hellraiser special has been a great guitar but i am dying to get something eles. I am possibly selling my hellraiser special tomorrow. My dilema is this. Should i get the regular hellraiser i wanted to buy in the first place two years ago. Or should i get a schecter blackjack sls with active blackouts. I really dig the look of the satin black version of the schecter blackjack sls. I am also considering switching from a fixed bridge to a floyd. Will i regret this? Or should i stick with fixed bridge mind you i have never owned a guitar with a floating bridge. Should i expect a big difference in tone between the hellraisers emg and the blackjacks blackouts?


----------



## Zado (Jan 17, 2014)

csm84 said:


> Ok. About two years ago i was on the look out for a schecter hellraiser. Så i ordered a guitar on ebay which i thought was schecter hellraiser but instead was a schecter hellraiser special. They are almost the same but the regular hellraiser is a slightly more upgraded.version. Better tunners and and push pull coil split. The hellraiser special has been a great guitar but i am dying to get something eles. I am possibly selling my hellraiser special tomorrow. My dilema is this. Should i get the regular hellraiser i wanted to buy in the first place two years ago. Or should i get a schecter blackjack sls with active blackouts. I really dig the look of the satin black version of the schecter blackjack sls. I am also considering switching from a fixed bridge to a floyd. Will i regret this? Or should i stick with fixed bridge mind you i have never owned a guitar with a floating bridge. Should i expect a big difference in tone between the hellraisers emg and the blackjacks blackouts?


Go with SLS if you like thinner necks more,cause hellraiser one is definitely thicker.You can wait for the incoming Hybrid series too


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 17, 2014)

EMG's and Blackouts will sound different. Blackouts have more gain/higher output, and are less compressed. They are also more lower-mid focused and are going to give you more bass frequencies.

My vote is for the SLS. The Hellraiser special wont be too different from a regular hellraiser (this depends on year of production etc. though) which you don't seem to be too in love with as you are thinking of getting rid of it. The SLS will have a smaller body and thinner neck and of course the different pickups. I've played an SLS before and definitely liked it a lot, especially with the satin neck!

Don't forget, the SLS also has the passive (full shred/jazz duncan) option in case you are not big on actives or if you're worried the blackouts might not be your thing. 

I tend to suggest staying away from floyds unless you are really interested in using it on a regular basis. Otherwise, it will just hamper you as far as changing tunings on the fly and making maintenance and string changing more difficult. 

In the end its about what you want more. Good luck!


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 18, 2014)

I would go with the SLS, man, good luck in working this one out!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## chopeth (Jan 18, 2014)

Passive SLS, dud, no regrets


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

Neither.








But out of the two, I'd get the SLS.


----------



## csm84 (Jan 18, 2014)

What model sls is that one that you have. I know it looks like you have the version with passive pickups but the sls models i have been looking at have a single skull inlay at the 12th fret i think and yours has dots. Is there different versions of the sls model with different inlays? I know strange question. Just have not seen the model you have. =)


----------



## csm84 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey dude. What model Schecter is that you posted up also.? Have no idea. The bridge looks interesting though and i like the look of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

Hellraiser Hybrid 7. Coming sometime this year. Not sure when in Europe.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 18, 2014)

I believe JazzHands posted the Hellraiser Hybrid. I'm not sure about the other one.

Edit: 'd but at least I was right


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

Chopeth posted the SLS C-7 with the updated inlays.


----------



## s4tch (Jan 18, 2014)

csm84 said:


> What model sls is that one that you have. I know it looks like you have the version with passive pickups but the sls models i have been looking at have a single skull inlay at the 12th fret i think and yours has dots. Is there different versions of the sls model with different inlays? I know strange question. Just have not seen the model you have. =)



Blackjack SLS C-7 - Schecter Guitar Research

The SLS C-7 is available with either an active or a passive set of pickups.


----------



## chopeth (Jan 18, 2014)

csm84 said:


> What model sls is that one that you have. I know it looks like you have the version with passive pickups but the sls models i have been looking at have a single skull inlay at the 12th fret i think and yours has dots. Is there different versions of the sls model with different inlays? I know strange question. Just have not seen the model you have. =)



They have answered you already, there should be skull models still around, but I think most of them are with dots now because of popular demand. In any case, get in touch with the seller before you get yours to make sure you get the one you want, in case you make up your mind towards the SLS. A few moar pics:


----------



## Flare (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd definitely wait for the 2014 lineup. I suppose you'd hardly notice the difference between the hellraiser and the hellraiser special.


----------



## Stangstag (Jan 18, 2014)

csm84 said:


> What model sls is that one that you have. I know it looks like you have the version with passive pickups but the sls models i have been looking at have a single skull inlay at the 12th fret i think and yours has dots. Is there different versions of the sls model with different inlays? I know strange question. Just have not seen the model you have. =)



Yes, there are 2 different versions of the SLS. The original line had a single skull inlay at the 12th fret. All SLS made 2013 and later will have the dot inlays instead. For some reason, Schecter has not updated their website images.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2014)

They hopefully will update them soon.


----------



## csm84 (Jan 25, 2014)

I ended up getting the same blue schecter blackjack sls you got.=) Mine is active and has skull inlays instead of dots. Even got 7 string version which will be interesting. first 7. i played my friends hellraiser 7 and it was cool really looking forward to getting it


----------



## chopeth (Jan 25, 2014)

csm84 said:


> I ended up getting the same blue schecter blackjack sls you got.=) Mine is active and has skull inlays instead of dots. Even got 7 string version which will be interesting. first 7. i played my friends hellraiser 7 and it was cool really looking forward to getting it



That's a great guitar, in fact, my first 7 was the active blue blackjack with the skull, but I sold it because I wanted to get rid of the inlay and add more versatility by means of the passive pickups. Enjoy your new beast!


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jan 25, 2014)

Congrats on choosing the SLS. I love my SLS C1-FR. Great guitars. The satin neck is awesome!

-AJH


----------

